# Its what i like to do - 34 pics



## zyo

just some pics out of like a hundred or more lol. i even added some photos of random stuff including a couple people. nothing is in sequence and im sure some of ya have already seen them before.


----------



## SeaBit

Good Pix!! The shark in the second photo is a BEAST!:notworthy:


----------



## Chris V

Some nice sharks there. The gar was definitely an oddball


----------



## Realtor

what other forum are you on? i saw these same pictures somewhere else? SOS?


----------



## beeritself

I bet that Carnival Cruise ship put up a fight!


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM

What part of the east coast you fishing, bro? You in FL?


----------



## grey ghost

nice sharks, but i want me a motorized parachute, that thing would be awsome riding around in OBA!! lol


----------



## Dragsmoker

Where you located? Those are some very nice sharks! How much did that cruise ship weigh?


----------



## zyo

Realtor said:


> what other forum are you on? i saw these same pictures somewhere else? SOS?


yep!



OTTE*DA*WORM said:


> What part of the east coast you fishing, bro? You in FL?


central East/space coast



Dragsmoker said:


> Where you located? Those are some very nice sharks! How much did that cruise ship weigh?


central east.... as for the cruise ships weight, who knows. all i know is that the boat left the port to go to the Bahamas yesterday. hurricane cruise i call it.


----------



## Team Fish Head

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Beauties! Looks like you have the techniques down very well! :thumbsup:

We fished ladies off the beach with great luck...but no big'uns like you caught. Keep the pics a coming!


----------



## Yaksquatch

Dang dude you're tearing em up!!!

Alex


----------

